# the house stinks.....



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

.....but I'm ready for the channel cats now!  
Picked up a couple pounds of chicken liver today and seasoned it well with garlic salt, then put it in the (comercial grade) dehydrator for 4 hours @ 145°F. 
This "jerky" is working out well as catfish bait. It stays on the hook well, and the channels seem to love it. 
Weather permitting I'll re-hydrate some of it tomorrow night.


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

I was told that the dehydrator wouldnt work so hot for liver.

was there any issues with this?

i was looking to score a dehydrator here soon.

thanks

Don.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Sundance said:


> I was told that the dehydrator wouldnt work so hot for liver.
> 
> was there any issues with this?
> 
> ...


I cut the chicken liver into small pieces and sprinkle garlic & salt on it before I dehydrate it. Be sure to place it on waxed paper to keep the mess down! Without the waxed paper it wil stick to the dehydrator trays and make a mess (experience speaking here .) It takes longer (1.5 - 2 times as long) to dehydrate than lean meat, but I've been pleased with the results so far. 
I use an Excalibur brand dehydrator http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/Dehydrators-37-cat.htm 
which is much faster than the cheaper dehydrators commonly found in most stores. I have the 9 tray model, but the 4 or 5 tray would be plenty for household use. (2# of chicken livers only takes 2 trays.)
I dehydrate the liver at 145° F for 4 to 5 hours (turning it over once after about 3 hours) and it comes out crusty on the surface, but slightly moist in the center. It will break if you bend it, but it stays on the hook well. I tried it in a farm pond full of bluegills, and it takes a determined bluegill about 15 minutes to strip it off the hook.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

It's worth a try. You might want to patent that if it works well  Hell! I bet it would sell whether it works or not. It seems like a good idea.


----------



## lucky54 (Aug 2, 2008)

this can be down in your over also
Get a sheet on aluminum foil poke small holes in it. Place this on your TOP oven rack not the bottom the TOP! Your going to need to place a pan of some sort towards the bottom to catch any drippings. Turn your oven to 250degreen and leave the door cracked 2-3 inches. It should only take one to 2 hours.
I'm going to try this recipe i found tommorow night.


* 2 lbs fresh chicken liver from grocery store, li> 1 box Velveeta cheese, li> 3 tablespoon of garlic, li> 1 stick of Lindberger cheese li> 1 cup of flour (any kind)

Now your ready... Cut up the chicken liver into 1 inch square chunks, pour garlic and flour into bowl, roll chicken into bowl. Cut cheeses into 1 inch chunks as well, put in separate bowl microwave on high for 4 minutes, pour melted cheese onto chicken that you just seasoned. Put in fridge covered overnight. Next time you fish, just put your garlic chicken cheese liver chunks on the hook and get ready. They cant resist it!


----------

